# Star Wars, Star Trek and others....



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2012)

Was just wondering, with all the Sci-Fi fans around here, how many used to, still do or have have kids that draw/design their own spaceships after each movie, episode or whatever? 

Come on, spill the beans!


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a lot of drawings like that stuck away in a folder from years and years ago. Here's one that's kind of an updated version of Khans Botany Bay from the original Star Trek. I have plenty more I can scan if you want to see them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2012)

Please do! 8)


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 13, 2012)

Now remember I did these about 30 years ago back in High school

*1 2 )* H.G. Wells' "War of the Worlds" Martian Fighting Machine
*3 )* Edgar Rice Burroughs' "At the Earths Core" Subterranean Digging Vehicle
*5 6 )* Damnation Alley Landmaster (nose much too long)
*7)* One man lunar lander from my imagination
*8 )* One man shuttle also from my imagination
*9 )* Home built rocket design
*10 11 12 )* A space craft very loosely based on the Jupiter2 from lost in space
*13 )* A small space-plane

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2012)

Cool stuff! Really like the last one!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2012)

Well done!


----------



## N4521U (Oct 14, 2012)

Got to say I never went That detailed, but did draw a lot. I was a bit of an introvert. In the sixth grade I was put into a special class with several of us trouble makers, drawing. we learned prospective and scale. drawing mostly Roman architecture. Drawing was like my model building now, kept me sane. I drew more houses than anything else, hot rods of course. I was in high school in '57-'61. The birth of hot rods and rock and roll. Wanted to be an architect, didn't happen. Wanted to be a pilot, Navy, that didn't happen either. But still sketch architectural stuff. Went thru a CAD school when I was 52, did the mechanical and architectural courses. Know just enough about building to be dangerous. 



I admire the detail you put into your sketches Glenn. You got a good eye, or two.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2012)

Glenn, those are real cool man...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 14, 2012)

Heres a pic I did in High School. I don't have any of my Space ship pics anymore.

In school, my one teacher saw how I was always drawing space stuff and since I didn't do well academically, she gave me a chance. In the 70s, space exploration was big tome so she "commissioned" me to mural the school hallways about space exploration with my drawings. I passed the class because of the 'extra' credit.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 14, 2012)

Back in the day, if I wasn't reading, I was drawing. In my notes, on my homework, whenever/wherever. Sci-fi, fantasy, you name it. I wasn't the best artist, and my "perspective" and "shading" skills needed a LOT of work, but I had fun doing it. I have no idea what happened to most of that stuff, I do know that at least one folder got thrown away rather than pack it up (again) during yet another military move.


----------



## proton45 (Oct 14, 2012)

I feel my "inner-geek" (re-) emerging! Years ago (the early 1970's) I spent a lot of time trying to model the "Planet of the apes" space ship...I pored over every little scrap of information I could find (much of it incomplete). I wish I had some of the models I constructed...some of them where not that bad (probably better then I remember_lol).

Now I could just go here, if I needed that kind of information...

Planet of the Apes Stills Gallery


If you are looking for any "movie spaceship" information...production stills, ect...I have found this web site to be invaluable. I hope you enjoy it!!

Untitled Document


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 14, 2012)

Very cool Chris! I wasn't very good at perspective then so I tended to stick with plan profile. Back then I couldn't hold a pencil in my hand without doodling something.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 14, 2012)

EXCELLENT MATERIAL GUYS!!!!! Keep it up!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2012)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 14, 2012)

You guys rock! Love the pics. Me, I just took drafting classes and drew houses to the at time current code. BORING!!!!


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 14, 2012)

Very cool and interestingly done pics, doodles designs ther guys, make me wish I had most of mine still; mostly upon motorcycles, planes and sci-fi/W40K, I got some about still, looks like I'll have to connect up my printer/scanner some time this week or so.


----------



## A4K (Oct 15, 2012)

Great drawings Glenn! 

Mine are all stored in NZ unfortunately, still have a scrapbook full of them. 
Used to design air- and spacecraft, and cars (among other things) as a kid, which my parents and friends thought were 'too futuristic' and would never be made in reality - similar designs are now regularly flying, and the 'too futuristic' cars have been on the roads since the late '80s... 
(Had my own 'Eurofighter' type designs for example, and a few which 'would never work' in people's opinions - since flown as the YF-23, etc... always makes me wonder 'what could have been' had they let me pursue my goal of becoming an aircraft designer...)

Designed a few cardboard space models too, and regularly drew the spacecraft etc from TV shows like 'Battlestar Galactica', 'Buck Rogers in the 25th Century', and 'Star Fleet'. Will post pics if I ever get access to my stuff in NZ.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2012)

A Boeing or McDonnell-Douglas A-4K?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 15, 2012)

Cool stuff guys! Keep it coming!


----------



## A4K (Oct 15, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> A Boeing or McDonnell-Douglas A-4K?



Don't blaspheme Jan!  
Will always be 'McDonnell-Douglas' to me. Boeing may currently own the rights but had nothing to do that beautiful design!


----------



## davparlr (Oct 19, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> Now remember I did these about 30 years ago back in High school
> 
> *3 )* Edgar Rice Burroughs' "At the Earths Core" Subterranean Digging Vehicle



We must have been watching the same show. Here is my Subterranean Digging Vehicle!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 19, 2012)

Pellucidar!!! Awesome! I remember (vaguely) reading a lot of Mr. Burroughs' stories as a kid, and looked em up on Gutenberg. They're all public domain now, therefore free to download in just about any format you can ask for! I don't have an e-reader, but do have the Adobe Reader app on my Android, so I just open the HTML version, CTRL-A to copy everything, CTRL-C into a Word doc, then print to CutePDF (another free program for your computer that converts anything into PDF format). It actually takes about teh same amount of time to type it out as it does to actually do it.

Links here (not selling anything, and I'm not associated with either site, other than being a frequent user of their product. They're paying me nothing for posting this):

Edgar Rice Burroughs

CutePDF (click the "Free Download" link on the left, after installing you will get a message prompting you to download/install the Free Converter, you'll need that too. Once installed, it will show up in your printer list, and to use, just print any file and select the CutePDF printer)


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 20, 2012)

You can also get most of Burroughs stuff as audio books for free download at Librivox.org

https://catalog.librivox.org/search.php?title=&author=Burroughs%2C+Edgar+Rice+&status=all&action=Search


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2012)

Issac Asimov, Ray Bradbury and H.P. Lovecraft for me (along with the usual Verne and Wells!)


----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 24, 2012)

God, if only... Had a bunch back then... not a drawing but my most favorite spaceship ever and TV series:


----------



## davparlr (Dec 25, 2012)

great show!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2012)

Maybe not a drawing but the other day I went to a local discount store and in the $3 DVD bin I found "Star Trek Fan Collection: Time Travel". Apparently its part of whole series of DVDs about ST. Inside were five DVDs with episodes of time travel from ST:TOS, ST:TNG, ST: DS9 and Voyager. Pretty freaking cool for $3!!!!

.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Rustybugs (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow! what a cool DVD to find. I always liked the time travel episodes, ever since the first one in the original one. Love the F-104 in that episode.

Hey, you know that would be a great unofficial GB, Favorite aircraft from Movies or TV???? what do you think?


----------



## mikewint (Dec 25, 2012)

I truely admire all your talent. Could not draw a straight line with a ruler and two helpers


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 26, 2012)

Rustybugs said:


> God, if only... Had a bunch back then... not a drawing but my most favorite spaceship ever and TV series:
> 
> View attachment 219565



FIREFLY...Top Show, be watching the series on Blu ray in the next couple of days...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 26, 2012)

What's that, Firefly? Missed that one...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2012)

Rustybugs said:


> Wow! what a cool DVD to find. I always liked the time travel episodes, ever since the first one in the original one. *Love the F-104 in that episode.*



That one is on here! Its "Tomorrow is Yesterday".


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 26, 2012)

For those of us in England/UK Today Gerry Anderson Died today, he created Thunderbirds, Stingray, Captain Scarlet and others


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2012)

Gerry Anderson, creator of TV series,

I loved the "Thunderbirds"!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 27, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Gerry Anderson, creator of TV series,
> 
> I loved the "Thunderbirds"!



Me too....


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lucky13 said:


> Was just wondering, with all the Sci-Fi fans around here, how many *used to, still do *or have have kids that draw/design their own spaceships after each movie, episode or whatever?
> 
> Come on, spill the beans!



Oh yea, Still do strangely enough. 

Thanks for the heads up on Gerry Anderson. Loved his Captain Scarlet, used to watch it when stationed in Oak Harbor Washington. Then when the kids came saw some of the episodes again. Then there was the ITC series UFO and Space 1999 which featured the jump suit clad Barbara Bain wife of actor and costar Martin Landau. This thread certainly brings back many memories of my nerdy youth. (Youth? still a card carrying nerd) (FInally threw away my _Justice League of America _membership card last year, age 65). Or maybe it was my Rinky Dink invisible crayons.. can't remember which. Favorite cartoon show of all time? Roger Ramjet.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIbFJmCUxsA_


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 5, 2013)

I didn't know that Star Trek's Enterprise was originally called Yorktown!  Wonder why they changed?


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Feb 5, 2013)

<~~~~~~~~This guys does!!!!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 6, 2013)

In 1964 Gene Roddenberry first proposed the Star Trek series to NBC. The central starship in that proposal was indeed the USS Yorktown named after the WWII aircraft carrier and the last major battle of the Revolutionary War. The art director for the original series had an aviation background which lead him to use NCC (NC is an international recognition code for US aircraft. The second C was just to make it different.). The 1701 was his 17th model and the first of that series. USS is United Space Ship.
There have been several Enterprises:

1. NX-01 Mankind’s first warp 5 starship Jonathan Archer’s ship in the Enterprise Series
2.	NCC-1701 Constitution Class Heavy Cruiser; Captains: Robert April(2245-2250), Christopher Pike(2250-2265), James T. Kirk(2265-2270), Willard Decker(2270-2271), James T. Kirk(2271-2285) destroyed in orbit over the Genesis Planet to keep it out of Klingon hands (Star Trek III)
3.	NCC-1701-A Constitution Class Heavy Cruiser; Captains: Admiral Kirk demoted to Captain (Star Trek V and Star Trek VI) ordered back to Earth to be decommissioned. In Shattner’s novel Ashes of Eden the –A is destroyed.
Roddenberry suggested that the USS Yorktown had been renamed Enterprise-A at the end of Star Trek IV to explain its rapid launch.
4.	NCC-1701-B modified Excelsior Class starship; Captains: John Harriman. Launched incomplete with Kirk, Scott, and Chekov as guests on board. Caught in the Nexus Kirk is believed killed in a hull breach. Lost and presumed destroyed in 2329
5.	NCC-1701-C Ambassador Class Heavy Crusier; Captains: Rachel Garrett in 2344 the –C responds to a Klingon outpost distress call, battles 4 Romulan warbirds, passes through a temporal rift to 2366 where the Federation and Klingons are at war, meets the Enterprise-D which assists in repairs; the –D and –C are attacked by Klingons; Garrett is killed but the –C returns through the rift and the original battle with the Romulans to restore the timeline.
6.	NCC-1701-D Galaxy Class Explorer; Captains: Jean-Luc Picard (2364) began a 7-year mission. In 2371 attacked by a Klingon Bird-of-Prey a warp core breach destroyed the star-drive section. However the saucer section had already separated but the shock wave from the core breach drove it into Veridian III where it crash landed.
7. NCC-1701-E Sovereign Class Starship; Captains: Jean-Luc Picard (2372) Data (android B-4) after Picard retires. The Enterprise-E is the ship of Star Trek First Contact, Insurrection, and Nemesis
8.	NCC-1701-F Odyssey Class Starship; Captains: Va’Kel Shon (2409) From Star Trek Online 
9.	NCC-1701-G Efficacy Class Battleship; 2452 lead the Federation war against the Romulan Star Empire for 15 years Lost in 2467
10.	NCC-1701-H Endurance Class Federation Starship (2469) Originally the USS Endurance NX-90000
11.	NCC-1701-J Federation Starship in the 26th century. In 2153 Captain Jonathan Archer was transported to the Enterprise-J to witness the battle of Procyon V

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Feb 6, 2013)

Lordie!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 6, 2013)

[email protected], he beat me to it! I was compiling that lot!


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 6, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Gerry Anderson, creator of TV series,
> 
> I loved the "Thunderbirds"!



Well, you're in luck!: Thunderbirds being remade by Weta Workshop - Entertainment - NZ Herald News


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 7, 2013)

mikewint said:


> In 1964 Gene Roddenberry first proposed the Star Trek series to NBC. The central starship in that proposal was indeed the USS Yorktown named after the WWII aircraft carrier and the last major battle of the Revolutionary War. The art director for the original series had an aviation background which lead him to use NCC (NC is an international recognition code for US aircraft. The second C was just to make it different.). The 1701 was his 17th model and the first of that series. USS is United Space Ship.
> There have been several Enterprises:
> 
> 1. NX-01 Mankind’s first warp 5 starship Jonathan Archer’s ship in the Enterprise Series
> ...



Says it all Mike!


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 7, 2013)

Trekkers Unite!


----------



## mikewint (Feb 7, 2013)

You betcha, missed the show when it aired back in 1966 but saw the reruns in '69. I had to climb up on a third story roof to turn the TV antenna to be able to receive the show every week


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 7, 2013)

Here are a couple of other shows. Perhaps some of you may remember; I know you kids won't. How about "Space:1999", or the British series "UFO". "UFO" was on at the same time as "The Man From UNCLE".


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonder why they changed from Yorktown to Enterprise though...


----------



## mikewint (Feb 9, 2013)

Jan, I have yet to find any specific answer to that question. In general however the name ENTERPRISE means: A project or undertaking, typically one that is difficult or requires effort, initiative and resourcefulness.
As such: 23 ships of the French Navy; 15 ships of the Royal Navy, 2 ships of the US Continental Navy, 7 ships of the United States Navy; a steamboat in the Battle of New Orleans; a Civil War Balloon; a Goodyear Blimp; a Massachsetts Marine Academy training ship; and a US Space Shuttle were all named ENTERPRISE
So a very common name


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 9, 2013)

Cheers mate!


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Feb 13, 2013)

Capt. Jean Luc Picard will be here in Seattle at COMICON, March 3rd!!!! I need to get my uniform ready!!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2013)

SPEKTRE76 said:


> Capt. Jean Luc Picard will be here in Seattle at COMICON, March 3rd!!!! I need to get my uniform ready!!!



gotta see pics of this uniform...


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 14, 2013)

SPEKTRE76 said:


> Capt. Jean Luc Picard will be here in Seattle at COMICON, March 3rd!!!! I need to get my uniform ready!!!



Sir Patrick Stewart, top English Bloke. I believe Sir Ian McKellern and him are in the USA to reprise their Waiting For Godot.


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Feb 19, 2013)

$80 for photo op and $85 for his autograph. Looks like I'm spending $165 =o) Oh an Gilian Anderson will be there too!!!!!


The uniform is still not for sale yet. It's $995.00 and is a 'screen accurate' uniform. ANOVOS Productions LLC | Star Trek™: The Next Generation | Premier Line | Command Division Two-Piece "Hero" Men's Uniform


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2013)

Very Cool!


----------



## N4521U (Feb 20, 2013)

Spektre........ I really like your sig.


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Feb 20, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Spektre........ I really like your sig.




Thanks, my new one will have "White 11" Bf-109G-6 in it from JG3.


----------



## herman1rg (Feb 20, 2013)

SPEKTRE76 said:


> $80 for photo op and $85 for his autograph. Looks like I'm spending $165 =o) Oh an Gilian Anderson will be there too!!!!!
> 
> 
> The uniform is still not for sale yet. It's $995.00 and is a 'screen accurate' uniform. ANOVOS Productions LLC | Star Trek™: The Next Generation | Premier Line | Command Division Two-Piece "Hero" Men's Uniform



I have Sir Patrick Stewart's autograph twice on theatre programmes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2014)

Is any new TV ones coming out, Star Trek that is, or...does anyone know?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 22, 2014)

Other than the new movie, none that I know of.

(BTW Jan - your post was exactly one year after the previous post!! )

But I found some cool Star Wars pics......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2014)

The Space Shuttle Enterprise was called that due to people wanting it renamed in honor of Star Trek and had nothing to do with what it meant. 

I had no idea it was originally going to be called the Yorktown, but I'm glad they ended up naming another Star Ship that, even though it was destroyed.

I don't think I've ever heard a German named ship. American, Russian, British and Japanese, but don't recall a German one.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> *I don't think I've ever heard a German named ship*. American, Russian, British and Japanese, but don't recall a German one.


Gneisenau, Scharnhost, Tirpitz, Prinz Eugen, Grosser Kurfürst, Deutschland...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 22, 2014)

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 22, 2014)

Couldn't resist! 

Anyway:
NCC-14232 Berlin, Excelsior class

NCC-1856 Emden, German city and WWI German cruiser

There's several more...

By the way, did you know that the NCC-62158 Akagi (Rigel class) was named after the IJN carrier?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Other than the new movie, none that I know of.
> 
> (BTW Jan - your post was exactly one year after the previous post!! )
> 
> ...



Didn't notice that....
Didn't know either, that Enterprise was originally called Yorktown, until that I watched a two hour long program about Star Trek, can never be enough or too many Yorktowns...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow....you guys are real nerds...glad to hear it! You can have your STAR WARS universe, give me the TREK one any day.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Couldn't resist!
> 
> Anyway:
> NCC-14232 Berlin, Excelsior class
> ...



I did not. I wonder why there never was a Bismark or Scharnhost?


----------



## Trebor (Feb 23, 2014)

I like Star Wars, But I've been a die-hard trekkie all my life. I've got the Polar Lights 1/350 Enterprise Refit, the cadet series 1/2500 trio 1701, 1701-A, and 1701-B, and I also got the 1701-D. Round 2 models has a ton of great Star Trek kits out


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 23, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> I did not. I wonder why there never was a Bismark or Scharnhost?


*NCC-5424 Scharnhorst*
Benjamin Franklin Class
Ship type: Light cruiser
Length: 296m
Width: 172m
Height: 54m
Crew complement: 325
Max. speed: Warp 7.5


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

Dude, NICE!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 23, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dude, NICE!


There's actually quite a few related to WWII (and other wars) 
NCC-42296 Hood (Excelsior class) namesake of HMS Hood battleship
NCC-57566 Kearsarge (Challenger class) namesake of USS Kearsarge of Civil War notoriety (sank CSS Alabama)
NCC-1710 Konga (Constitution class) namesake of IJN Konga battleship 
NCC-173/NCC-1697 Essex (Daedalus/Constitution class) namesake of US Carrier and Royal Navy

I'll look for more...


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 23, 2014)

NCC-61827 Merrimack (Nebula class) namesake of the confederate ironclad (CSS Virginia)
NCC-61826 Monitor (Nebula class) namesake of the ironclad USS Monitor (nemesis of the Merrimack)
NCC-31910 Nautilus (Miranda class) namesake of Captain Nemo's submarine
NCC-2544 Repulse (Excelsior class) namesake of HMS Repulse
NCC-74210 Valiant (Defiant class) namesake of HMS Defiant
NCC-9754 Victory (Constellation class) namesake of Lord Nelson's flagship, HMS Victory
NCC-71807 Yamato (Galaxy class) namesake of IJN Yamato

Still more to come


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

Were these in the shows/movies or the books?


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 23, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> Were these in the shows/movies or the books?


There are from the entire star trek universe...movies, books, TV series...the whole nine yards


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 23, 2014)

Well, that's about all I could find that were WWII related.

An interesting note here: The American Revolutionary names given the Federation starships were in direct proportion to the U.S. carriers that served in the Pacific.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 23, 2014)

Cool stuff! 8)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Well, that's about all I could find that were WWII related.
> 
> An interesting note here: The American Revolutionary names given the Federation starships were in direct proportion to the U.S. carriers that served in the Pacific.



Now that one I did know!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2014)

For the Star Wars fan....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2014)

Hahahaha...that's cool!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2014)

It would match the Enterprise Pizza Cutter quite well!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 10, 2014)

Just recently saw Death Star ice cube molds...I think there may even be a Borg Cube shaped mold for ice cubes as well...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2016)

What would the WWII have looked like as Sci-Fi movie?

Battle of Britain, Battle Coral Sea and others placed in the universe...

Turn USS Yorktown and the likes into space flattops...

Destroyers, cruisers and battleships still with their turrets...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> What would the WWII have looked like as Sci-Fi movie?
> 
> Battle of Britain, Battle Coral Sea and others placed in the universe...
> 
> ...


It would end up sort of a cross between Star Wars and Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2016)

Keep the superstructure as is, or pretty much as is, change the guns to lasers, re-design the hull, remove the screws and so on and so forth...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2016)

A Japanese anime did that years ago, with the battleship Yamoto


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2016)

huh...it wouldn't let me edit that post and add an image...

Anyway, here's the Space battleship Yamoto info: Space Battleship Yamato - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And this is what it looks like:


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> A Japanese anime did that years ago, with the battleship Yamoto


Cool!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> huh...it wouldn't let me edit that post and add an image...
> 
> Anyway, here's the Space battleship Yamoto info: Space Battleship Yamato - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Interesting....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2016)

By the way, I know it's Yamato...it looks like my spellcheck thinks it should be spelled differently


----------



## mikewint (Jan 17, 2016)

Probably because of Isoroku YAMAMOTO. While the battleship was named after the YAMATO province AND Yamamoto commanded the Yamato


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2016)

Or...perhaps my spellcheck is just stupid (which I tend to lean toward as most probable)


----------



## mikewint (Jan 17, 2016)

Well you know the old axiom: Programs are only as good as the programer. Much as when Bobby Fisher trounced the Greenblatt computer program at chess.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 17, 2016)

oops...sorry about that rating... (not sure what it was, but I removed it)

This new layout is going to take some learnin'


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2016)

Found this one interesting.....Starship Size Comparison Charts » Star Trek Minutiae


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 23, 2016)

Good find Jan...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 23, 2016)

Never seen this one before....USS Yorktown, NCC-1704!


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 23, 2016)

I remember that the USS Yorktown in the original series. Kirk used it to destroy some wormlike creature that was destroying planets.

In all the series/movies I recall ships names from all countries but Germany. Did I miss it/them?


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 23, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> I remember that the USS Yorktown in the original series. Kirk used it to destroy some wormlike creature that was destroying planets.
> 
> In all the series/movies I recall ships names from all countries but Germany. Did I miss it/them?


I hooked you up with some German ones back around post 64 and I haven't ever seen a reference to the Bismarck, but there is a Scharnhorst

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 5, 2016)

Man, I used to watch Star Blazers everyday after school. The Wave Motion gun was fricken cool! I remember the first time they used it, it vaporized a floating continent. I do remember the peoples they were fighting against had carriers.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 10, 2016)

Two good looking USS Yorktowns!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 10, 2016)

Very Cool man...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2016)

Who is going to see Rogue One on Thursday?

Can't wait. We have tickets, and as long as our baby waits one more week to arrive, we will be there.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 10, 2016)

Going to wait a bit (hate crowds/lines) From what I hear this is not kiddie fare but a more adult-themed WAR film with literal blood and guts scenes. Hopefully a better and more original script than The Force Awakens.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2016)

I belong to a Star Wars group that gets in a day early to see the premiers. We saw Ep VII last year and we'll be seeing R1 this year. Of course, next year, it'll be Ep VIII and so on. Lots of the members belong to the Stormtrooper ranch, the 501st legion and other official Star Wars groups.

It's alot of fun to to line up and go into the reserved theater while the unwashed masses are camping in line to purchase their tickets for the opening night the following evening!


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 10, 2016)

Elitists


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2016)

GrauGeist said:


> I belong to a Star Wars group that gets in a day early to see the premiers. We saw Ep VII last year and we'll be seeing R1 this year. Of course, next year, it'll be Ep VIII and so on. Lots of the members belong to the Stormtrooper ranch, the 501st legion and other official Star Wars groups.
> 
> It's alot of fun to to line up and go into the reserved theater while the unwashed masses are camping in line to purchase their tickets for the opening night the following evening!



I got in a day early for VIII, got tickets for R1 a day early as well, and I don't have to dress up in a costume...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 10, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I got in a day early for VIII, got tickets for R1 a day early as well, and I don't have to dress up in a costume...


Never said I wore a "costume" 

We just have a connection through some hard working folks that co-ordinate between our group and the theater's management and it's become a tradition.

The only people in "costume" will be the people camping in line to get tickets for the opening night of the 16th 

By the way, many of the founding members of the Stormtrooper Ranch are former U.S. Marines and that group does an incredible amount of charity work with children in hospitals - it's really awesome to see the good work they do!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 11, 2016)

Rogue One starts here next Thursday....will try for the weekend, I promised my Son and his girlfriend we would take them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Robert Porter (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 12, 2016)

Old Wizard said:


> Elitists


lol...is this wrong?


----------



## mikewint (Dec 12, 2016)

It's good to hear that there is a StormTrooper Ranch. *I had friends on the Death Star!!*


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 12, 2016)

A new Star Trek TV series due spring 2017.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 13, 2016)

Sweet! I'm partial to the Star Trek universe over the Star Wars universe, which can't seem to tell a story without a Death Star being involved!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 13, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Sweet! I'm partial to the Star Trek universe over the Star Wars universe, which can't seem to tell a story without a Death Star being involved!


Actually, the Star Wars Universe is quite complex and spans many centuries - the Death Star (both) only came into being in the later stages, during the Empire.

I know the New Order tried to emulate it, but they don't have the resources or manpower of the old Empire, so a planet-mounted weapon had to make do


----------



## mikewint (Dec 13, 2016)

Dave, there was nothing mounted on it, the Starkiller Base was an entire planet turned into a death star. 
Starkiller Base has been constructed to allow it to suck all the energy out of a star thousands of times its size. Do the math on that. Or, if you like, do the science-fictional math. Neither is anything but ludicrous. Take the Earth and Sun as an example: The total volume of the sun is 1.4 x 10^27 cubic meters. About 1.3 million Earths could fit inside the sun. The mass of the sun is 1.989 x 10^30 kilograms, about 333,000 times the mass of the Earth.
If Starkiller Base is a weaponized, orbit-locked planet that can’t be flown, it’s the worst weapon ever and not one the First Order would ever have constructed. Why construct such an object directly under the nose of the very Republic it aims to destroy? Are we to assume the Republic doesn’t even do the most cursory “check-ins” on nearby planets and moons to see if they are, I don’t know, being turned into anything fairly denominated a “starkiller”? And if Starkiller Base is a planet-sized object that can fly on its own, why is it anywhere near Republic-held territory when it fires its killing blow at the Republic? There’s no reason for that risk. More simply: how is this orbit-locked planet any improvement on the maneuverable Death Star?
Let’s revisit the two previous Death Stars: To blow up the 120-km “Death Star” in Star Wars, the rebels needed detailed plans for the base and a full-scale invasion force — as well as the supernatural targeting skills of the most powerful Force-user in the galaxy. To destroy the exponentially larger and better-protected “Starkiller Base” in The Force Awakens, all that was needed was a janitor with no special skills, a few run-of-the-mill handheld explosives, a couple not very difficult X-wing blaster strikes, and some moxie. It also helped that the Millennium Falcon was able to “fly low.”
Why would the First Order spend untold quadrillions of whatever they use for money to build the Starkiller Base, when a similar concept and design plan had failed twice before *AND* had been destroyed with minimal difficulty by the rebels? Not to mention that all three had been destroyed the same way via a wide open, unguarded, exhaust port. And doesn’t the recurrence of this tactical error for the third time in the (relatively) brief history of the Empire/First Order suggest that everyone in the First Order who was involved in the construction of Starkiller Base, at every level of management and authority, should be instantly shot in the head? How positively brain-dead is Snoke to have learned literally nothing from history?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2016)

Oh cr*p! I should have NOT, been digging around these 1/72 Bandai kits!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2016)

If you think about it, Star Wars is nothing but the drama from a majorly dysfunctional family.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2016)

Sounds like some European royal families and World War I!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2016)

Quite like the B-Wing....


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2016)

No!!!!!!!

Carrie Fisher (Princess Leia) just suffered a massive heart attack while on a flight to LAX.

Actress Carrie Fisher is in critical condition after a 'cardiac episode' on flight from London to L.A.


----------



## rochie (Dec 23, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No!!!!!!!
> 
> Carrie Fisher (Princess Leia) just suffered a massive heart attack while on a flight to LAX.
> 
> Actress Carrie Fisher is in critical condition after a 'cardiac episode' on flight from London to L.A.


Just seen it, hope she recovers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2016)

May the Force be with you Carrie.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2016)

Get well soon Carrie!


----------



## mikewint (Dec 24, 2016)

As of 9:54 EST today:
Carrie Fisher is being treated in an intensive care unit after a serious medical emergency on a flight, according to her brother.

On Friday night, Todd Fisher told The Associated Press that his sister was receiving excellent care, but said that he could not classify her condition. He had earlier told the AP that she had been stabilized and was out of the emergency room.

In a subsequent interview, he said many details about her condition or what caused the medical emergency are unknown, and much of what had been reported was speculation.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2016)

Carrie Fisher aka Princess Leia dead at 60

Carrie Fisher, Star Wars actress, dies aged 60 - BBC News

Fuck you 2016!

May the force be with you always!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2016)

Honest to....


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2016)

RIP


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 27, 2016)

Dammit.........


----------



## mikewint (Dec 27, 2016)

Just read this, she had been without oxygen for 10 minutes according to reports so I suspect she had been on total life support and a flat EEG.
Totally sad and only 60YO a loss to both universes. Vis ut Maneat vobiscum in aeternum, Principem Liea
Requiem aeternam dona ei , 
Domine, et lux perpetua luceat ei .
Requiescat in pace.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 27, 2016)

R.I.P. Carrie.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 28, 2016)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Fuck you 2016!



You got that right Chris. Hey 2016, how many good souls do you need before you take Kanye and Beiber? If you take Betty White this year, we are going to riot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 28, 2016)

RIP Carrie.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2017)

For the Jedi in us....

The worlds largest selection of custom sabers by Saberforge


----------



## mikewint (Jan 2, 2017)

Expensive flashlights!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 2, 2017)

Slightly older article, but a real lightsaber may not be all that impossible, due to advances in technology...

Star Wars' lightsaber 'possible' by getting light particles to stick together | Daily Mail Online


----------



## mikewint (Jan 2, 2017)

Photons are just "bundles" of energy SO... the biggest hurtle is getting those photons in the "blade" full of enough energy to cut through things as they do in SW. That "handle" would have to contain Giga-Watts of energy. Quite a feat in such a small device. Perhaps a D-cell thermonuclear reactor.
Like the thousand round 6-shooters of cowboy films or the million round assault rifles that never have to have mags changed and fire for minutes at a time on full auto.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 8, 2017)

Star Wars Death Star Levitating Bluetooth Speaker


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## mikewint (Apr 8, 2017)

For almost $200 that had better be a WORKING Death star!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 8, 2017)

If it was real, the rebels would just blow it up in the next Star Wars movie...and the next...and the next...and


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2017)

Still cool....


----------



## mikewint (Apr 9, 2017)

Isn't that exactly what they do? What are we on now Death Star LX? And have you EVER seen all that armor actually protect ONE Stormtrooper? Who in spite of all their training?? Cant't shoot worth diddly squat!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 9, 2017)

Was in Target parking lot yesterday when I saw a limited edition (isn't every edition limited?) Rogue One - Nissan Rogue. No joke. Badging and sticker reflecting the Rogue One assault team. Pretty cool.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 9, 2017)

For ONLY $30,000 YOU can HAVE:








*BLACK 17" ALUMINUM-ALLOY WHEELS WITH ALL-SEASON TIRES*




*LIMITED EDITION BADGE ON FRONT-ROW DOORS*




*BLACK FRONT GRILLE AND FRONT LOWER FINISHER*




*STAR WARS LOGO ILLUMINATED KICK PLATES*




*LIMITED EDITION LOGO CARPETED FLOOR MATS*




*REBEL ALLIANCE AND GALACTIC EMPIRE LOGO CUP HOLDER INSERTS*


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 9, 2017)

Maybe worth it...is there a slave Leia in the back?


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2017)

Could be onto something here...


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 19, 2018)

Did I miss something?


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 27, 2018)

mikewint said:


> In 1964 Gene Roddenberry first proposed the Star Trek series to NBC. The central starship in that proposal was indeed the USS Yorktown named after the WWII aircraft carrier and the last major battle of the Revolutionary War.


That's right, originally it was to be under the command of a 34 year old named Robert April, with a science officer who was a Martian.


> The art director for the original series had an aviation background which lead him to use NCC (NC is an international recognition code for US aircraft. The second C was just to make it different.). The 1701 was his 17th model and the first of that series. USS is United Space Ship.


Actually both Roddenberry and Jeffries (the art director) flew B-17's. Up to around 1951, the recognition for US aircraft include NC for commercial. The USSR used CCCC for commercial aircraft.

Since Jeffries figured a world government of Star Trek type would have a system that would have bits of both, NCC became the set-up.



vikingBerserker said:


> The Space Shuttle Enterprise was called that due to people wanting it renamed in honor of Star Trek and had nothing to do with what it meant.


If I recall, it was to be called USS Constitution.



Lucky13 said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> View attachment 506289


The last Star Trek movie.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 28, 2018)

Cheers Zipper!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 28, 2018)

Lucky13 said:


> Cheers Zipper!


Glad I could be of help...


----------



## parsifal (Aug 28, 2018)

From an early age I was always fascinated with space travel. I was around during the moon landings in 1969, watched with a lot of interest the developments in the manned space program and like a lot of people my generation got caught up with the notion of the space frontier.

I equally became aware of the limitations in space technology, in particular the inefficiency of the propulsion systems. I took on an interest on a number of technology frontiers including Ion Drive, cold fusion, anti gravity generators among them

Still do…..

NASA - Ion Propulsion 

Cold fusion - Wikipedia

Anti-gravity - Wikipedia


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 28, 2018)

parsifal said:


> From an early age I was always fascinated with space travel.


I had an interest in construction equipment (houses built at the end of the block), airplanes (annual flights to Hawaii), and astronomy (stars and planets are fascinating).

I think the same reason most people would be into aviation would be the same as those interested in astronomy and space-travel. The huge size of space, the wonder of seeing distant worlds, and the ability to fly freely over huge distances.


> I equally became aware of the limitations in space technology, in particular the inefficiency of the propulsion systems.


Yeah rockets have terrible efficiency, powerful as hell, but burn fuel and oxidizer at a horrifying rate


> I took on an interest on a number of technology frontiers including Ion Drive, cold fusion, anti gravity generators among them


Cold fusion is very low-rate nuclear fusion like how warmth is to fire, as fire is to explosion? As for ion-drive -- I kind of think of ion & plasma as being kind of similar concepts (plasma is an ionized gas).

Anti-gravity forms a mix of ideas from ionocraft which isn't really gravity neutralization, but thrust; there are proposals that involve using technology to warp the fabric of space time which effectively has all sorts of implications from artificial gravity, to warp-drive, and traversable wormholes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2020)

Amazing how far they've come with Lightsaber technology since I last posted about it (almost 4 years ago):
Weaponsmiths Create Retractable Plasma Lightsaber That Can Slice Through Metal


----------

